# Rest in peace, Woods Walker



## nightshade (Jan 15, 2020)

Sad news indeed. Condolences to family and friends.

https://www.redgatehennessy.com/tributes/Kevin-Renkavinsky


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 15, 2020)

Man, that guy was a font of knowledge; lots of folks here talk about how to get around outdoors, but Woods was out there for days just doing it for fun. Condolences to his family, this is all our loss..


----------



## tech25 (Jan 15, 2020)

Wow! Rest In Peace. 

I really enjoyed his candid thoughts and reviews. He had a cheerful disposition and tons of knowledge. The walker came across as humble and was very responsive to questions so as to share his knowledge. 

My condolences to his family.


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm so sorry, he seemd to be so in touch with nature and the environment.
A real loss to humanity, and a shock to his family.
P


----------



## ven (Jan 15, 2020)

Very very sad news, RIP WW


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 15, 2020)

RIP WW.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 15, 2020)

Wow! What a loss!
I really enjoyed his videos, and his personality. Often when watching one of his videos, I'd think how cool it would be try try to get him together with our boy scouts to give them an education of finding material and starting a fire.

I'm sorry that I never reached out to him.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Jan 15, 2020)

I noticed he was posting less. He will be remembered on the web and in our minds. His energy is throughout the woods now.
Condolences to family and friends


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 15, 2020)

Suffering Succotash!!

RIP WW.


----------



## Johnnyh (Jan 15, 2020)

Saddened to hear this. May God bless.


----------



## dotCPF (Jan 15, 2020)

Wow, that's terrible, Rest in Peace WoodsWalker.

I was just reading a few threads he had posted in, for some reason my recent exploits have led me to a few of his very informative comments and contributions. I always looked forwards to seeing his take on whatever situation is at hand.


----------



## nbp (Jan 15, 2020)

Oh no, this is truly terrible.  Kevin was One of CPF’s true gentlemen. As a valuable member and part of the staff here he will surely be missed. Take care brother.


----------



## Lumen83 (Jan 15, 2020)

This is extremely sad news. I very much enjoyed his posts and stories both here and on youtube. We spent a lot of time in the same woods, although I did not know him personally. Will miss his posts and will continue to watch his videos.


----------



## Christoph (Jan 15, 2020)

RIP WW


----------



## archimedes (Jan 15, 2020)

Very sad news indeed. His kind and thoughtful advice had been of much help to me personally. You will be greatly missed here, my friend.


----------



## orbital (Jan 15, 2020)

+

Last Friday night we had an ice/snow storm,, that next miserable morning I had a funeral to go to. While driving there noticed one on my windows was somehow opened 2"
I must have pushed a bunch of snow into my car brushing the snow off.
The roads were terrible.

Funerals are always hard and that day was windy/cold to then snow again.
Life can be dark & cold at times.

My point is: Woods Walker would be the first to say *get out there and experience life & make the best of the good days*


----------



## badtziscool (Jan 15, 2020)

Wow. Very sad news. I always enjoyed his posts here on his adventures. RIP fellow outdoorsman. You will be missed.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 15, 2020)

RIP :candle:


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 15, 2020)

So sad, well before his time... RIP


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 15, 2020)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> My point is: Woods Walker would be the first to say *get out there and experience life & make the best of the good days*



I remember Woods Walker kidding us for our table-top flashlight pictures. He gently encouraged us to get outside and enjoy our lights in nature.


----------



## Chadder (Jan 15, 2020)

RIP woodswalker. Very Sad!


----------



## RedLED (Jan 15, 2020)

Very sad news.

Like others here, I liked reading his posts, and watching his videos. He really knew what he was doing, and I always respect people who know what they are talking about.

R.I.P.


----------



## PartyPete (Jan 15, 2020)

Great poster, I loved his stories and reviews. Totally hands on, always a great read. I remember stumbling on one of his Fenix reviews back in the day and ordered that light the same day. Still have it. 

RIP Woodswalker!


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 15, 2020)

This is a true loss for this forum. RIP WW...


----------



## aginthelaw (Jan 15, 2020)

No wonder the site’s been acting up. He doesn’t want to leave.
I hope the bear that devoured him chokes on his flashlights. 
I’ll never get how someone like him, so close & in touch with the earth like he was, can be taken from us so soon. Greta, you have big snowshoes to fill now. He was a major asset here.


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 15, 2020)

Hopefully, we can get someone to put together all of WW’s threads together in one spot...his experiences are priceless here.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 15, 2020)

^^ This!! 
Great idea.


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 15, 2020)

Too young. RIP.



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I remember Woods Walker kidding us for our table-top flashlight pictures. He gently encouraged us to get outside and enjoy our lights in nature.


 I remember that.:candle:


----------



## Cerealand (Jan 15, 2020)

I am shocked...


----------



## PapaLumen (Jan 15, 2020)

Sad news indeed. Like many others I loved his vids of wilderness survival, always watching it all whenever a new one popped up. One of lifes good guys.
RIP WW.


----------



## nbp (Jan 15, 2020)

wacbzz said:


> Hopefully, we can get someone to put together all of WW’s threads together in one spot...his experiences are priceless here.



If you would like to make a thread with links to his various threads I would be happy to Sticky it in the Adventure and Questing subforum in his honor. That was really where his expertise shined here!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 15, 2020)

Sad to hear this..... so young and so full of life. Although I'm not into outdoors survival and camping at all I throroughly enjoyed his threads dealing with such things as it was a breath of fresh air over endless threads about this and that light seeing him talk about cooking sausage and eggs and burning woods he chopped outdoors that just sticks in my mind big time vs a 20,000 lumen scorcher light.
I didn't think much of the Adventure and Questing outdoors part of the forum till he came along.


----------



## sgt253 (Jan 16, 2020)

Wow! Just, wow! Rest in Peace. Thank you for everything you contributed.


----------



## wicky998 (Jan 16, 2020)

RIP woods

tough loss....


----------



## aginthelaw (Jan 16, 2020)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Sad to hear this..... so young and so full of life. Although I'm not into outdoors survival and camping at all I throroughly enjoyed his threads dealing with such things as it was a breath of fresh air over endless threads about this and that light seeing him talk about cooking sausage and eggs and burning woods he chopped outdoors that just sticks in my mind big time vs a 20,000 lumen scorcher light.
> I didn't think much of the Adventure and Questing outdoors part of the forum till he came along.



I still have heartburn from having the pepperoni egg and green peppers breakfast recipe from him


----------



## scout24 (Jan 16, 2020)

NBP- Wonderful idea on the thread compilation Sticky in A&Q, and a very nice written tribute I saw from you. 
Aginthelaw- You know the rule, now you have to post the recipe...


----------



## xxo (Jan 16, 2020)

I never met Kevin in person, but always enjoyed his videos and forum posts – I greatly appreciate the knowledge that he shared. Sorry that I never had the pleasure of sharing a camp fire with him. Condolences to his family. RIP Woods Walker.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 16, 2020)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I remember Woods Walker kidding us for our table-top flashlight pictures. He gently encouraged us to get outside and enjoy our lights in nature.



I read this as the wind was howling outside after sundown, looked at a M61WLL modified 6P sitting on my coffee table and pondered briefly. My brain went back to about 2016 when I bought both the light and the drop in. It came down to a coin toss of WLL or NL. The coin toss meant WLL. But Woods Walker raved about the NL. Others did too but for some reason the words WW wrote here convinced the little imp on my left shoulder to whisper something I didn't quite hear to the OCD voices in my head and next thing you know that old 6P was sportin' an NL. 

So I'd already had my 7pm catnap and decided to take the ole 6P out for a jaunt. Wind still howling outside so I rumaged through the coat closet pondering what WW would wear on a night like this. A nice puffy 3-way snow boarding parka, double insulated stocking cap and two pair of thin gloves for dexterity and insulation. Oh, and water proof hiker boots. I'm going Woods Walkin'. No need to pack granola and a fishing hook or shelter. No need for a fire starter, a gps or a camel pack. I live in the city. There's a 24 hour Kwiki Mart a quarter mile away in every direction. 
Remaining woods here are an acre or three. A forest……100 acres. 

However new batteries went into the 6P, a Bravo hi/lo was clipped to a pocket, a tube of WW approved beeswax chapstick was loaded into my other pocket. I found myself next to a creek where it is rumored the fish have three eyes on one side and smelled the cold air Jack Frost was delivering after a few spring like days. I looked up at the stars. Stars…… wow I see real stars tonight. It was if WW had clicked them onto high mode this evening as they were brighter than usual. It occured to me that batteries don't run empty in the big wilderness in the sky so perhaps he was in charge of shining down on anybody who took his advice and went woods walkin' this evening.


----------



## LED Monkey (Jan 16, 2020)

Wow, shocked to hear this. I just watched a couple of his videos 2 days ago on some Malkoff stuff he had (for the 2nd/3rd time). And I remember watching him going through the woods and thinking this guy would be hard to keep up with. I enjoyed how he would present himself in his videos, very down to earth guy. Life is short. RIP.


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 16, 2020)

What a loss. His channel was amazing and I loved his stoves that he used when camping. RIP and Prayers for the family.


----------



## Slumber (Jan 17, 2020)

Nice write up bykfixer! It kept me wondering "and then?" while reading. 

RIP Woods.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 17, 2020)

Wow, so sad to hear this[emoji20].

Rest in piece WW, you will be missed but, not forgotten[emoji2732][emoji363]. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## LGT (Jan 18, 2020)

So sad. He was a real use your lights outdoors guy. Often wished I had that type of enthusiasm.


----------



## wweiss (Jan 18, 2020)

Too young. A Very sad thing. For sure, this man had no shelf queens....


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 18, 2020)

Waited a while to post on this one, such a sad sad day and a horrible loss for many of the communities I hold dear. Not many like him left in the world and there will never be a replacement.


----------



## harro (Jan 19, 2020)

RIP WW from Downunder. Sincere condolences to family and friends.


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello Kevin,

Well... it looks like you have taken this adventure to the next level.

You are missed.

Enjoy "the LIGHT."

Tom


----------



## sledhead (Jan 20, 2020)

This is sad indeed. RIP WW. Prayers to the family.


----------



## Dave D (Jan 21, 2020)

That's sad news! I don't usually visit the Cafe, but just caught sight of the latest post which was this.

R.I.P. WW and condolences to your family.


----------



## marco.weiss (Jan 21, 2020)

what a sad news.
ww was an excellent person. a great enthusiast for nature and lanterns. I learned a lot from him.


rest in peace ww.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 21, 2020)

Rest in Peace, Woods Walker. 

Thanks for all the videos and knowledge. You will surely be missed.


----------



## bignc (Jan 22, 2020)

I saw this thread last night before I tried to sleep and it hurt. I had some down time with nothing that HAD to get done and spent an hour going back over some old mega/woodswalker YouTube videos- BEFORE I went to bed and did my last minute forum check and learned of this loss. Weird how that works. I had just been appreciating his love of the outside and learned minutes later....
I hope he knows how much he is and was appreciated and I send my deepest sympathies to his friends and family.


----------



## Grijon (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks to the OP for letting us know.

I just watched the rocket stove video and it so inspired me I just took my own little gas camping stove outdoors into the cold to boil a pot of water to make a big cup of tea. It was my first time using the stove despite having had it for years, and my first time using genuine fire to heat water.

I came back inside with everything and that tea is steeping now as I found this thread.

As said above by others I regret not reaching out more to WW. I have been moved personally both by him and his content many times.


----------



## dhunley1 (Feb 4, 2020)

Haven't been on in a while and I come back to see this... Always enjoyed his posts and youtube videos. RIP.


----------



## blah9 (Feb 5, 2020)

Same here, I always enjoyed seeing his posts. Wish I kept up with the forum more often, frequently because of his posts, actually. Will miss him.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 9, 2020)

Dam!!!! Just saw this. What a shame. What a loss. Never met him but it would of been an honor to call him friend. 
RIP 😞


----------



## cp2315 (Feb 10, 2020)

This is truly sad and shocking news. Rest in peace Woods Walker!


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 11, 2020)

I got to know this bad news yesterday. 
I subscribe on his youtube channel and appreciate his inspiring posts and videos, though I have not looked on a video on a while. I am gonna miss him.


----------



## RWT1405 (Mar 29, 2020)

Very sorry to hear this, as I enjoyed his posts.

RIP Woods Walker!


----------



## jrgold (Mar 29, 2020)

Such a sad loss, his wealth of knowledge will live on because he got out there and shared his expediences. An amazing and inspirational person. One of my favorite flashlight vids of his:

https://youtu.be/jioaCajdvuQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyTEK (Mar 29, 2020)

Oh wow, this is sad news! MegaWoodswalker's review video of the MD2 is what convinced me that I needed one! I always enjoyed seeing him actually use his gear. He seemed like such a fun, nice guy. Truly a great loss. My prayers and condolences for his family.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Mar 30, 2020)

I really enjoyed his videos and the few brief exchanges we had. 50, wow.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 2, 2020)

No freakin way!!!!!! I'm just finding out about this. Such a horrible thing. I loved watching his hot tent videos.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 2, 2020)

If anybody knew an alternate to toilet paper I'm sure it would have been WW. 

RIP sir


----------



## xxo (Apr 3, 2020)

jrgold said:


> Such a sad loss, his wealth of knowledge will live on because he got out there and shared his expediences. An amazing and inspirational person. One of my favorite flashlight vids of his:
> 
> https://youtu.be/jioaCajdvuQ
> 
> ...




I watched that vid a few times – great stuff!



Another Woods Walker omnivore light vid I like:


----------



## knucklegary (Apr 3, 2020)

RIP Brother!


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 8, 2020)

Just now seeing this,I should check the cafe more frequently. Sad news indeed! So much good info! RIP Woods Walker!


----------



## etc (Apr 10, 2020)

wow.

what was the cause of death?


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 11, 2020)

Rumor has it Bigfoot and the abomidal snowman flipped a coin to see you got to put out WW's camp fire one night and when it happened he set out on a journey to find the guilty party and have a fish dinner with it but a mountain lion jumped ole Bigfoot causing it to limp, which made it walk slightly to the left so it got lost and WoodsWalker had to rescue it and as luck would have it just about the time ole WW was about to download the video to his youtube channel a piece of a Russian space craft from the 1960's fell to earth and bashed ole WW into a coma. 

While in a coma a 900 pound gorilla escaped from a local zoo, broke into the hospital proceeded to wreak havoc. WW woke from his coma and stopped the gorilla by making a hammock that the gorilla climbed into and fell asleep so WW went outside to take in some sunshine but it was raining. He made an umbrella out of twigs and leaves in a flower bed at the hospital but an owl got pissed off that WW had wakened him from a nap then proceeded to swoop down and clamp his talons into WW's neck. Now Woods did not bleed to death because as fate would have it _another _hunk of space junk fell from the sky and bashed him on the head and he landed on his back and the rain falling from the sky nearly drowned him. A nurse found him laying there and rushed him back inside where he was placed in an ER room until a bed in ICU became available and some skitzophrenic guy thought WW was Bigfoot and stabbed him to death.

Or perhaps I made all that up because secretly Woods Walker was actually working for the CIA and the cause of his demise is a government secret that won't be unsealed until the year 2069.


----------



## jrgold (Apr 12, 2020)

Very creative @bykfixer, what’s certain is WW is on to his next great adventure, and will definitely make the most of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LogicalBeard (Apr 12, 2020)

Just seeing this. RIP


----------



## flashy bazook (May 7, 2020)

I had wondered why fewer posts and videos from WW, and at some later time run into posts mentioning his passing. With many things on my mind and needs to attend to, only now did I find this thread.

Indeed I wish to offer my deepest condolences to his family, and note my own sadness. He was a great person in real life and a valued member of our community here.

I hope that he will be offered peace in the hands of our Lord, His warm embrace welcoming him into His house, much like nature in all its bounty welcomed WW as one of her own. I do not think that it will matter whether, as seems likely, WW was a non-believer. All are welcome to the house of the Lord who are kind of spirit, generous and loving, even unto strangers.

From WW many contributions, I benefited from and remember several.

His approach to flashlights was one of curiosity, and he brought a practical, even experimental mind to the flashlight hobby. He played with Malkoff's and SF's and other similar lights, LEGO'ing them with abandon. Different battery configurations, and packing options were his playground. He tested practically, giving us many runtime tests. His lights were used, and used well, the opposite of a shelf-queen.

To camping, he brought an amazing attitude of walking tirelessly, yet carrying all that was necessary to defeat, and even thrive in, wet, snowy, and dark conditions.

He would pull a sled, necessary to carry all the weight.

He would bring a stove, and light all-night fires keeping his tent warm. And who can forget his huge bacon meals? 8,000 calories or more.

I recall he had a weight problem at some earlier time, and perhaps a heart condition--my guess at what ultimately took his life. He fought and brought the weight down, and unlike most of us, kept it down. Love of nature and healthy living go hand-in-hand.

Unmarried, he made nature his companion. In his brief 50 years, he packed more life than many of us manage in several more.

You will be missed, dear friend. Yet you will live on here, in our digital home-away-from-home. May the servers keep humming in some basement, keeping your memory alive for all who care to search for it.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 8, 2020)

Eloquent post. 

WW spurred me into getting more fire igniters than maybe needed. I thank him.
Do you remember the video where he used a rock he found in the woods to make sparks then fire? The deep woods cold-of-winter videos are remarkable.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Jul 11, 2020)

I don’t think we know how woods walker died.
I found his videos and posts to be great. He often was camping not far from where I live.
I will remember how he lived.


----------



## Johnnyh (Jul 11, 2020)

Woods Walkers video on the Malkoff MD3 that showed its multiple battery configurations was one that has stuck with me for a long time now...he was a gem.

Bacon and eggs are one of the true pleasures of my life...all things in moderation...


----------



## nbp (Jul 12, 2020)

Feel free to start another thread about whatever you want, but this thread, meant to memorialize a kind and helpful member of our community, will not be used as a place to argue or victim shame. If you want to leave a kind post that would be wonderful. If not, just hit that back button and find another thread. Further OT bickering will be deleted quickly and without warning. This is as tactful as I could make this post, so please don't push the staff on this... we are a little sensitive as Kevin was a fine Mod here.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 13, 2020)

A number of posts were recently deleted by staff, but frankly I'm a little surprised that so many members wanted to dignify the recent post by engaging & responding to it.

There are some situations where a dialog might come in useful, but sometimes just letting things sit on their own 'merit' can effectively demonstrate as well.

Thank you all & Best regards,


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 13, 2020)

KITROBASKIN said:


> [...] Do you remember the video where he used a rock he found in the woods to make sparks then fire? The deep woods cold-of-winter videos are remarkable.


Something like that is right up my alley; I confess to normally being too busy to look through videos, but if anyone knows of this one in particular I'd be happy to watch it.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 13, 2020)

Get busy livin' or get busy diein'.
- Red

WW chose the better one, albeit he left us too soon while making the best of the brief time we have on this 3rd rock from the sun. 
RIP sir.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 13, 2020)

Wow! I actually missed this topic completely back when it was created. Can't believe he's gone. Truly a great guy who was open and honest. I respected him for that. He never put on airs, never thought of himself as better than others. Genuinely going to miss him.

_Rest In Peace_.


----------



## F89 (Jul 31, 2020)

Saddened to read of Kevin's passing.


----------

